# making baits



## shinerman77 (Aug 18, 2007)

Well Bassaddict and I are on our way to making our own baits. We bought the 4" brush hog from delmart. Went out and got all the other stuff for the project, Microwave, measuring cups ect. Is there anything else we might need to get started?


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2007)

a notebook for the recipes.
use a butterknife for constant stirring
Mitts or towels to grab the hot pyrex glass.
I use a couple of dedicated cookie sheets to cool them.

Exhaust situation? You might want to setup near a window with an exhaust fan. The stronger the better.


----------



## pbw (Aug 19, 2007)

How did you all get started doing this? I'd like to make worms..


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 19, 2007)

pbw said:


> How did you all get started doing this? I'd like to make worms..



With a little insperation after recieveing some Black Mambas, help from the great people at del-mart.com and a credit card was all we needed to get started lol


----------

